# The BEST Prickly Pear Cactus EVER!



## DeanS (Apr 15, 2014)

You remember when I told you all about the spineless opuntia some 4 years ago? Well, this is the best find yet! The seller refers to it as OLD MEXICO spineless opuntia (Opuntia gomei)...and it's outrageous! No spines, no glocchids! And you see the scabs? Everyone of them produces fruit! This thing grows fast...and get this...the pads can be over 24" inches long! Because I'm not too greedy, I'm gonna provide a link...this link will show you smaller pads...but check out her other auctions link...and every couple weeks, you'll see a monster pad up for auction. Gave Tom one a month ago or so...maybe he can chime in on how his is doing?!?!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Mexico-...573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3eabcc0d


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 15, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## Star-of-India (Apr 15, 2014)

Impressive !


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting this...my plant of the older spineless variety got crushed in the move. Definitely starting some of this!


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought from her, ordered 1 pad and she sent 3, I was so happy. All three pads have rooted, bloomed and have started new pads. I have to admit though my leopards knocked over one of the pots and not much was left of the pad and it is doing very well now. So here is my recommendation also!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got mine in the mail, I got 2 pads in the box plus some blooms. Any propagation tips?


----------



## AmRoKo (Jun 27, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> Just got mine in the mail, I got 2 pads in the box plus some blooms. Any propagation tips?


Stick them in the ground, let them dry out between watering. Basically you can just stick them in the ground and let mother nature do the work for you unless your in a complete drought or in an area that gets rain too often (can't dry out between watering's often enough). If your in a area that rains a lot plant them in a very well draining mixture.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 28, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Stick them in the ground, let them dry out between watering. Basically you can just stick them in the ground and let mother nature do the work for you unless your in a complete drought or in an area that gets rain too often (can't dry out between watering's often enough). If your in a area that rains a lot plant them in a very well draining mixture.



Thanks, we do get a lot of rain but I bought a bag of cactus mix so it should work out.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 28, 2014)

Let the pad dry for 24- 48 hours . I plant mine in straight compost let it sit for week in the soil . Then give it 8-10 oz of water then after a week give it about 6oz of water about once a week then in the fall put it in the shed no water but about once a month give it a shot glass of water . Then in the spring bring it out into the light and give it about 6 oz of water every week and you should get blooms on it . After the blooms die your green fruit should start getting red give your torts the red fruit they will love it . Good luck !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 28, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Let the pad dry for 24- 48 hours . I plant mine in straight compost let it sit for week in the soil . Then give it 8-10 oz of water then after a week give it about 6oz of water about once a week then in the fall put it in the shed no water but about once a month give it a shot glass of water . Then in the spring bring it out into the light and give it about 6 oz of water every week and you should get blooms on it . After the blooms die your green fruit should start getting red give your torts the red fruit they will love it . Good luck !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum



Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 28, 2014)

Your very welcome good luck with your new cactus child 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 29, 2014)

Impressive indeed. Indeed! ! ! !


----------

